# help needed with a da



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

hi boys dose anyone have a da polisher that fancies earning a few quid and helping out a fellow member as im in need of getting my vectra done to remove the swirl marks thanks in advance im in the bridgend area but can travel :thumb:


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

anyone ?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

im getin a da next week ang got a few of my familys cars lined up. wher abouts are you?


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

David I am actually heading up to Bridgend this friday apparently to machine an mx5 for a user on another forum I am on, what part of bridgend are you from?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

You'll find a list of approved supporters offering detailing services via this link, we should be supporting them as they help keep this forum going through their sponsorship:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59823

Regards,
Clive.


----------

